# Making a Prop Knife



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello Haunters!

I made a new You-Tube tutorial to make this:










All from PVC and sheet styrene. Enjoy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great tutorial Brad - love the knife - well done!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice tutorial! The knife looks so rustic and real.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nicely done, and I like your tutorial style. I don't think I'll have knives or weapons this year, but that won't stop me from making this anyway ... it's just too cool!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Another winner! Thanks Brad.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice tutorial....


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The aging looks great, and the nicks in the blade help sell the age and use of the blade.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Brad, I'm guessing that you used Apoxie Sculpt for creating the butt end of the handle too? I would also guess that you created the butt end before you started scoring the handle for the wood grain effect.

For the styrene, I'd check out your local sign shops, they throw away scraps of this material all the time, it may be in colors other than white, but if you are going to paint it black, it won't make a difference. You can probably get the scraps from them for free.

For the knot, it was probably a half-hitch or maybe a clove-hitch you are thinking of. See? Being a Boy Scout teaches you all kinds of handy things!

If you need ideas for more exotic looking weapons, you might look at the Budk catalog on line, they sell real and replica versions of movie and fantasy blades and weapons.
http://www.budk.com/home.jsp?sourcecode=BKPENNY278


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty cool tutorial. thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks absolutely real - great job!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> Brad, I'm guessing that you used Apoxie Sculpt for creating the butt end of the handle too? I would also guess that you created the butt end before you started scoring the handle for the wood grain effect.
> 
> For the styrene, I'd check out your local sign shops, they throw away scraps of this material all the time, it may be in colors other than white, but if you are going to paint it black, it won't make a difference. You can probably get the scraps from them for free.
> 
> ...


Yes! Sorry, forgot to mention the butt-end. Did that with Apoxie, surely. And thanks for the tips! I'll look around. Love me some free! ;-)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Brad, another fantastic piece....wow...what can't you do???


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Seems so familiar. I'm glad your making the tutorials I am too lazy to make Brad.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Devils Chariot said:


> Seems so familiar. I'm glad your making the tutorials I am too lazy to make Brad.


Haha. I think you did make the tutorial, didn't you? That's how I learned how to do this sort of thing for sure. However I made this one because of the PVC angle, which I thought was an interesting twist.

Again, hope you don't mind.


----------

